# What Up!?!?!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

What up everybody!?!?!
Been a while, life has been carzy busy. T-ball coach, work, etc....
Busted my poon cherry at long last (thanks again dad!), got a another sled, and been trying to get out and patrol them waters :thumbsup:
Vid from last Thursday on some albies outside the pass,
http://vimeo.com/46469228 
L8, Harry


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet ride


----------



## acflyfisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Tarpon on fly?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Poon on fly, but not in pcola........yet


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.....and thanks DaBreeze!!!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I commend your tolerance fly-casting with that trolling motor on the bow


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, my feet seem to always be my problem :wallbash:


----------

